# صناعة الملدنات الخرسانية



## فارس بلا حصان (13 يوليو 2012)

الاخوة الكرام هل من المكن تزويدي بطريقة صناعة الملدنات الخرسانية التي تضاف للخلطات الخرسانية لزيادة مقاومته او تقليل كمية الماء فيه او تسرريع تصلبه


----------



## chem1982 (21 يوليو 2012)

هلا بيك نزلت طريقة الصناعة والتركيب في هذا القسم


----------



## firaso (12 مارس 2013)

لو سمحت انا اريد ايضا الحصول على طريقة الصناعة والتركيب للملدنات و الاضافات للخرسانة البيتونية


----------



## فارس بلا حصان (13 مارس 2013)

chem1982 


"هلا بيك نزلت طريقة الصناعة والتركيب في هذا القسم "
الأخ الكريم قمت بردك وذكرت أنك انزلت الطريقة في هذا القسم هل من الممكن ان تشرح أكثر 
أو أن تذكر الرابط الذي نزلت عليه الموضوع


----------



## reenoo (6 مايو 2013)

فارس بلا حصان قال:


> chem1982
> 
> الف شكر يا باشا علي ردك بس احنا مش لاقيين اللينك


----------



## xspeeder (7 مايو 2013)

نرجو فعلا الرد باللينك المطلوبببببب اخونا chem1982


----------

